# DIY Light



## FerdinandPorsche (24 Mar 2014)

I'm trying to build my own lighting set. My reference is Superwen's ADA lamphood style.

To DIY the hood, I know I need to have the following:


2 pieces of 240mm long x 80mm tall semi sphere (according to the ADA website)
1 piece of wood thin and long enough to support both semi sphere in the middle, should be around 500mm, depending on how long the total length the lights will take up
Metal sheet 240mm x the length of the long wood
Aluminium foil as the reflectors

The above would be the bones. I am deciding which is easier to find and diy for the light part:

A-style (similar to ADA Solar II)
- 2 x 36w PLL

B-style (closest i can get near to Superwen's style)
- 4 x 18w PLL

C-style (smaller in size and watts)
- 2 x 26w PLL

Superwen's light was 60w in total, hanging half a feet off the aquarium.



> LEUCHTECH 15W/872 (7200K)



I checked out many hardware shop and 36w PLL could not be found at all. While 13w, 18w, 26w PLL philips was common.

One thing I have been querying so far, are these PLL lights built in with ballast? I am still unclear on the light setup. From the 2-pin power cord, how does it function:


Setup-1, 2-pin power cord > light holder > light
Setup-2, 2-pin power cord > ballast > light holder > light
Setup-3, 2-pin power cord > light holder > ballast (built-in) + light

Are the 18w and 26w PLL ballast built in?





References
http://images5.okr.ro/auctions.v3/7.../665953921324502835519275-5502060-700_700.jpg
http://www.ecat.lighting.philips.co...al/uv-b-narrowband-pl-l-pl-s/927903400121_eu/
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_lightning/solar/
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=132260&highlight=ada


----------



## Edvet (24 Mar 2014)

I think they need balasts, usualy they are incorporated in the housing for these.


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (24 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> hey need balasts, usualy they are incorporated in the housing for t



Hi Edvet. my 55w PLL / Azoo is just connected to the casing and then linked to the 2-pin power cord. The second image is mine.









What to say about this?


----------



## Edvet (24 Mar 2014)

http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/pwc_li/us_en/connect/tools_literature/downloads/p-5295.pdf


----------



## ian_m (24 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> I think they need balasts, usualy they are incorporated in the housing for these.



Correct the 4 pin DD tubes need to be connected to a fitting containing the ballast.
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_In...nd_Tubes_Index/Energy_Saving_Lamps/index.html



FerdinandPorsche said:


> Hi Edvet. my 55w PLL / Azoo is just connected to the casing and then linked to the 2-pin power cord. The second image is mine.


There will be a ballast somewhere in your light fixture. These tubes are just the same as 4 pin DD type, just different pin layout.


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (24 Mar 2014)

ian_m said:


> Correct the 4 pin DD tubes need to be connected to a fitting containing the ballast.
> http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_In...nd_Tubes_Index/Energy_Saving_Lamps/index.html
> 
> There will be a ballast somewhere in your light fixture. These tubes are just the same as 4 pin DD type, just different pin layout.



I really don't see where the ballast can be. As shown in the photo, unless the ballast is real small. Using ballast means increasing the complexity in building the DIY as I am doing 2 or 4 bulbs connected to a single power cord.


----------



## ian_m (24 Mar 2014)

FerdinandPorsche said:


> I really don't see where the ballast can be. As shown in the photo, unless the ballast is real small. Using ballast means increasing the complexity in building the DIY as I am doing 2 or 4 bulbs connected to a single power cord.


The ballast will be somewhere, as if you connect the tubes straight the mains nothing will happen (hopefully) as there is nothing to "ignite" the gas in the tube and limit the current flow through the tube.

Here are some small ballasts as used in the type of 4 pin tubes you have.


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (25 Mar 2014)

ian_m said:


> The ballast will be somewhere, as if you connect the tubes straight the mains nothing will happen (hopefully) as there is nothing to "ignite" the gas in the tube and limit the current flow through the tube.
> 
> Here are some small ballasts as used in the type of 4 pin tubes you have.



It might be hiding under the reflectors, I will check again.

What about these, I can only see adapters?


----------



## OllieNZ (25 Mar 2014)

Um wouldn't the black box on the lead be the ballast?


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Um wouldn't the black box on the lead be the ballast?


No. The black box is a transformer/power supply, probably provides 12Volts to the light fixture. This is so doesn't need to be so "water safe" than say a 240V mains fixture (also easier to make a 240V/110V). There will be an electronic ballast to power the light within the fixture.


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (26 Mar 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Um wouldn't the black box on the lead be the ballast?





ian_m said:


> No. The black box is a transformer/power supply, probably provides 12Volts to the light fixture. This is so doesn't need to be so "water safe" than say a 240V mains fixture (also easier to make a 240V/110V). There will be an electronic ballast to power the light within the fixture.



I opened up the lights today, seems the ballast was fitted in the black box. On my 55W, the ballast is in the fixture, but it was a slim long looking one. Does ballast come in any shape and sizes?


----------



## ian_m (26 Mar 2014)

FerdinandPorsche said:


> Does ballast come in any shape and sizes?


Yes loads of shapes and sizes, but they must match the tube sizes and powers or else will have issues.


----------



## FerdinandPorsche (27 Mar 2014)

ian_m said:


> Yes loads of shapes and sizes, but they must match the tube sizes and powers or else will have issues.



Ian, I was told 'light power shall not more than ballast rating'. If I were to match 4 bulbs of 18w each (72w in total), the ballast rating must be more than 72w (or is the rating not measured in watts)?

Thanks.


----------



## ian_m (27 Mar 2014)

The ballast much match the bulb. If you have 4 off 18W tubes, you would need 4 off 18W ballasts and NOT one single 72W ballast. Note that you can get dual ballasts so two off 18W tubes could be powered from a single unit.

Not too sure if a 18W T8 tube ballast could drive an 18W compact fluorescent tube though, sounds ok in theory.


----------

